# slots in the Ft Hood Tx area



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm going to be doing some work at Ft Hood this Sunday through Wednesdayish and was wondering if there is any slot car activity or shops with slots in the area? I'm mostly into Tjets but almost any slots will do. Thanks, Rob


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

By the way you can reach me at [email protected].
Thanks, Rob
Mongrel Racing
Tucson,AZ


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Here's a thread to check out:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=173741


----------

